# Please help!  Goin to Vegas next week...need help with shooess!!



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 16, 2009)

Steve Madden "Truffles" Sandal - Steve Madden Brands - Shoes - Macy's


I bought these shoes not too long ago (in lilac) and I need some help with what to wear with them.  I'm going to vegas next week and I still need a fun outfit and of course I want something new..I don't want to wear anything in my closet hahah.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

You could team these up with a white or off-white or light grey short dress (not too short though) or a ruffle-necked white/ grey sleeveless satiny kinda top and white/ grey shorts or the usual skinny jeans pairing. I'll write more as I think of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the nutshell, these heels should be worn with pastel shades. The colour off-set of the whole look would be great


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks so much!!, i think im gonna go to macys today before work and see what i can find!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 16, 2009)

Welllllllll, since it's Vegas...
HowCool.com - Clubwear Dresses - Gather Front Dress With Large Front Jewel


----------



## n_c (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say they would look great with a *short *black dress...


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 16, 2009)

I have those exact same shoes and wore them today. I paired them with a short white on white floral dress and a purple shrug.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you all so much for the great ideas!!! im going to go shopping tommorow morning before work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd definitely wear those shoes with a neutral color. Since they have so much personality already too much color will just look like complete overkill. Black, white, cream, nude colored dress (like carrie b XD) would all be pretty darling.

Bebe stuff is amazing for Vegas!! I think that these things would be cute with your shoes: 

bebe.com Bodice Bow Halter Dress

Or if you want to go for a cheaper route, I'd totally do forever 21. (addicted to that store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol)







I personally like white better...all you have to do is add some pretty (probably diamond) accessories and a cute clutch and you're set!! <3

have fun!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 17, 2009)

i am in LOVE with that bebe dress...I really would not like to spend that much though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i dont know how i forgot about forever 21!!  now i have to look there!!  i went to macys today and they had nothing.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I can understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you have a friend who works there who can get it for you? We get a discount so it might be cheaper that way...what is your limit when it comes to spending? 

Macy's is mostly good for Prom dresses or formal, cocktail dresses and such..once in a while you can find something really amazing...it's really hard to find good deals there you have to be really lucky...

What about this dress? It is very simple but nice accessories can make it look gorgeous...I don't know about the linen material though.







I found a few pretty one at ASOS if you're willing to do pay for shipping!






ASOS | ASOS Bubble Hem Bandeau Dress at ASOS






ASOS | ASOS Premium Silk Gathered Bandeau Dress at ASOS






ASOS | ASOS Stud Seam Oversized Dress at ASOS






ASOS | ASOS Jersey One Shoulder Bubble Dress at ASOS






ASOS | ASOS Satin Angular Wrap Dress at ASOS






ASOS | ASOS Flutter Sleeve Chiffon Dress at ASOS

Take a look they have a lot of cute things!!

Evening Dresses - Women's Evening Dresses - Designer Dresses - ASOS.com

Again...I still like the white ones XD GL! Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks so much!!!  its too close to order anything off that website cause im leaving wednesday but how did i not know about that website until now?!    the stuff on there is amazing.  thank you so much for showing me that website!


----------

